# Love discount hawaii car rentals



## Kauai Kid (Dec 21, 2013)

DISCOUNT HAWAII PRICE FOR AN I CAR 24 FEB-13 MAR @ OGG  $613.35 

COSTCO PRICE FOR AN I CAR 24 FEB-13 MAR @ OGG $877.72 CHECKED ON 12/21/13

THAT IS $264.37 MORE FOR COSTCO OR +43.1%  


STERLING


----------



## Luanne (Dec 21, 2013)

As I always do I still suggest continuing to check Costco as it gets closer to the dates of your trip.  Every time we've compared the two (Costco and Discount Hawaii), Costco comes up with the better price.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2013)

Luanne said:


> As I always do I still suggest continuing to check Costco as it gets closer to the dates of your trip.  Every time we've compared the two (Costco and Discount Hawaii), Costco comes up with the better price.



Similar experience for us. We had mini vans booked over a year out through DHCR and kept checking Costco, were able to in the end get two full size car rentals through Costco for way less than the minivan through DHCR.

We continued to check both Costco and DHCR up until the day before arrival.


----------



## bastroum (Dec 21, 2013)

Love Discount Hawaii. We are currently paying $486 total for 3 weeks in Maui over Christmas. Full size car rented 6 weeks prior to 12/13/13 pick up at OGG from Enterprise. Cheapest I've ever seen a Christmas vacation rental. It was $200 cheaper than Costco and $400 cheaper than Hertz. With that said, Costco is cheaper for my 03/09/14 Maui trip for 2 weeks by $100 total. We will check again at 6 weeks out.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 21, 2013)

I found with our trip this past August to Maui that the Costco prices were all over the place.  Started high, then kept dropping, went very low, then went back up again.  Luckily I booked a reservation when the rates were at their lowest.  I can't remember exactly how far out that was.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 22, 2013)

Luanne said:


> As I always do I still suggest continuing to check Costco as it gets closer to the dates of your trip.  Every time we've compared the two (Costco and Discount Hawaii), Costco comes up with the better price.




I do too and on only one occasion did Costco beat out Discount Hawaii.

Will see who beats who on this match cause I'm no believer than Costco is the best thing since sliced bread.

Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Dec 22, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> I do too and on only one occasion did Costco beat out Discount Hawaii.
> 
> Will see who beats who on this match cause I'm no believer than Costco is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Sterling



Costco may not be the best thing since sliced bread (which is highly overrated by the way), but I do happen to like them, and as I've said my experience has been they've had the better rates.  But I will always check Discount Hawaii, just in case.


----------



## winger (Dec 23, 2013)

So far for our Hawaiian journeys, Costco has been 3 for 3, DHCR 0 for 3.  For our upcoming Apr spring break trip, Costco is still lower by over $100. All these trips are for 2 week rentals, one for each Oahu, Maui, and Kauai. The upcoming ressie is for Maui.

For non-Hawaiian trips, Costco was our go-to rental co for approx 85% or more of our rentals. Pricelinw and others make up the other small percentage.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't have a Costco membership, so I use Discount Hawaii Car Rentals. One time online and done. They were $300 cheaper for a recent two week trip to Maui than any of the others, such as Orbitz, car rentals.com or Kayak.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 23, 2013)

Remember if you find a better price at COSTCO you can get your membership, use it for the car rental, and then go back to COSTCO and return the card for a refund.

I did that once because COSTCO is a good 40 minute drive one way and just not worth the trouble.  Now there is a brand new COSTCO 10 minutes away so I may get the card permanently.

But I still don't need a pallet load of AA batteries.  :hysterical:


Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Dec 23, 2013)

When we lived in California there was a Costco very close to our house.  We were there every week.  Now our closest Costco is an hour away so we don't make it there as often.  Even for just two of us it's been a very worthwhile membership to have.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Remember if you find a better price at COSTCO you can get your membership, use it for the car rental, and then go back to COSTCO and return the card for a refund.
> 
> I did that once because COSTCO is a good 40 minute drive one way and just not worth the trouble.  Now there is a brand new COSTCO 10 minutes away so I may get the card permanently.
> 
> ...




Forget the batteries. Two of the best deals at Costco, should you need them, are hearing aids and eyeglasses. At the other end of the spectrum, we also love their chicken salad...made from rotisserie chickens. And then there are their wine prices. We (unfortunately) live in Pennsylvania, and the state won't permit Costco to sell alcoholic beverages here. Isn't nanny government wonderful?!


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 25, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> I do too and on only one occasion did Costco beat out Discount Hawaii.
> 
> Will see who beats who on this match cause I'm no believer than Costco is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Sterling



I have to agree on you on both points.  Speaking of bread... can you buy Punalu'u bread at Costco.  I know you can at Wallmart (at least on the Big Island).


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 25, 2013)

COSTCO PRICE 12/25/13 is up.  NOW $641.34  haven't checked with Discount Hawaii

I've heard of corn futures, wheat futures, are their car futures?

Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Dec 25, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> COSTCO PRICE 12/25/13 is up.  NOW $641.34  haven't checked with Discount Hawaii
> 
> I've heard of corn futures, wheat futures, are their car futures?
> 
> Sterling



I found that after we'd booked the great price we got through Costco for our trip this past August, the prices did rise and never went that low again. That's why you need to keep checking and hope you happen to check on the day(s) the rates are the lowest.


----------



## BIGMAC1 (Dec 28, 2013)

*rental cars in  Hawaii*

I use rentalcarmagic.com.  For a small fee, they scan all the possibilities (cc,AAA, AARP,etc) you might use, and give you the best quote. They state that you should apply at least six months in advance for best rates. However, this shouldn't be a problem for TUGgers. The fee is calculated on how much you would save relative to market.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 3, 2014)

Discount Hawaii I car 24 Feb-13 Mar @ Maui OGG $613.55  
Costco I car same dates and place $782.24  
Price checked on Jan 3rd.

Sterling


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 3, 2014)

*I am now a believer too.*

I have been making and changing reservations for car rentals for next summer since September. First, Costco had the best rate, then Car rental savers, however as of late all of my reservations are with Discount Hawaii Car Rental. I am hoping to go even lower, but I will still check out the others until I leave in June.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 3, 2014)

I was checking yesterday two rental car reservations I have through Costco and found one had dropped by $26, the other $77.  Rebooked and canceled. 

Its always worth checking.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 3, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Discount Hawaii I car 24 Feb-13 Mar @ Maui OGG $613.55
> Costco I car same dates and place $782.24
> Price checked on Jan 3rd.
> 
> Sterling



Checking the Ultimate Rewards Portal through Chase.com (we each have Chase Ink cards):

Discount and Thrifty prices for an intermediate car for your dates, including taxes and fees, 2/24-3/13, OGG, $500.57

A premium car for the same dates is $527.47

I checked noon-noon prices.  

My car rental booked through the same portal was $310 for two weeks, 3/15-3/29.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 3, 2014)

Guess you have to be a member to get those rates??

Sterling


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 3, 2014)

Well... for the first time in a long time for me DHCR is quite a bit less expensive than what I'm finding for Costco.  We have a three hop trip in March this year, 4 days on HNL, four days on KOA, seven days on Maui.

Here's the difference in pricing:

HNL (fullsize): Costco: $320   DHCR: $150

KOA (fullsize): Costco: $241   DHCR: $180

OGG (compact) Costco: $344 DHCR: $210

Now I'm keeping both reservations and changing if they drop but that pricing difference is substantial.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 3, 2014)

You know, it really doesn't matter what prices you're finding now and who is the cheapest.  It could all change tomorrow, next week, next month......


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 3, 2014)

Believe my last check will be while I'm waiting for my luggage at OGG.  :hysterical:

In the good old days $100 savings wouldn't have been worth writing about.  But now with the economy who knows what evil lurks in the heart of man/woman.......except the Shadow.

Olympics in Russia???

Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Jan 3, 2014)

Actually these thread are great as they usually remind me to check my car rental reservations.  :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Guess you have to be a member to get those rates??
> 
> Sterling


We have the Chase Ink Bold and Chase Ink Plus cards, and the Ultimate Rewards Portal is through those two cards.  I don't know what other Chase cards have that portal.  Southwest cards don't have it....

The Chase Ink cards have a signup bonus of 50,000 points, which is about $880 in airfare on Southwest FREE. 

I LOVE our Chase Ink cards because we get 5X points for cell phone, land phone lines, satellite and cable tv, and internet access.  All of those items add up to about $550 for us per month because we have Dish Satellite, DSL, two phone lines at home (one personal and one business), and my stepdad and our daughter and her husband are on our cell phone account.  So 5X 550 points each month is substantial X 12 months.  That's 33,000 Southwest Points per year just with those bills.  That saves about $580 per year in airfare.  

We also get 5X points at office supply stores, and I am going to buy gift cards to pay our Disney maintenance fees that way (I hope they have Disney).


----------



## lizap (Jan 5, 2014)

I've started using Ultimate Rewards- their prices for rental cars are the lowest I've ever seen anywhere-by far.






rickandcindy23 said:


> Checking the Ultimate Rewards Portal through Chase.com (we each have Chase Ink cards):
> 
> Discount and Thrifty prices for an intermediate car for your dates, including taxes and fees, 2/24-3/13, OGG, $500.57
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise L (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for this thread .  I needed the reminder to book a car for April!  I am usually not this behind in booking, but I have found that the closer I get to my dates, the lower the price, so I haven't found a reason to book early anymore.

However, Costco is showing $383 for Budget for my week on Maui and DHCR is $283 for the "Brand D" or $319 for Alamo.

For the past couple of years, I usually end up with a Priceline car about two weeks before.  Are people still using Priceline for Hawaii cars and finding deals?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2014)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for this thread .  I needed the reminder to book a car for April!  I am usually not this behind in booking, but I have found that the closer I get to my dates, the lower the price, so I haven't found a reason to book early anymore.
> 
> However, Costco is showing $383 for Budget for my week on Maui and DHCR is $283 for the "Brand D" or $319 for Alamo.
> 
> For the past couple of years, I usually end up with a Priceline car about two weeks before.  Are people still using Priceline for Hawaii cars and finding deals?



I haven't used Priceline for several years now.  The last couple of times I tried it I couldn't beat the confirmed price I had elsewhere. And once we got burned since we had to pay a fee for the additional driver.  Didn't find that out until we picked the car up.


----------



## rej20 (Jan 20, 2014)

Luanne said:


> You know, it really doesn't matter what prices you're finding now and who is the cheapest.  It could all change tomorrow, next week, next month......



Yea right. I agree on this.


----------

